# [SOLVED] Network card BCM4352

## Gojita02

Hello,

I'm trying to install gentoo on my laptop, with the network card Broadcom BCM4352 which is not supported by the linux kernel.

I'm then trying to emerge all necessary package by downloading package from another computer, putting them in /usr/portage/distfiles

and then doing the emerge command.

But, the emerge of the broadcom-sta package still need an external files taken with wget

whet https://docs.broadcom.com/docs-and-downloads/docs/linux_sta/README_6.30.223.271.txt

As I dot not yet have any connection, the wget command failed.

How may I workaround this problem and install the broadcom-sta package ?

I've try to erase the download from the ebuild file, remove it from the Manifest files, but without success.

Any idea please on how bypass this README file download ?

Any idea on how to proceed further for the installation of the broadcom-sta package ? (manually, without using emerge, etc)???

Thanks a lot  for any help anyone can provide.Last edited by Gojita02 on Sat Aug 05, 2017 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Rename README_6.30.223.271.txt in README-broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271.txt and move it in /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## Gojita02

Ok ... thanks.

I've already download it but haven't renamed it.

So now, package broadcom-sta seems to be installed 

Thank you very much

----------

## Hu

The ebuild fetches it under the name upstream assigned, but wants it stored locally under the name that fedeliallalinea stated.  That is why downloading was necessary but insufficient.  I suspect that your attempt to remove the dependency on it failed when the src_install function tried to install it, and was unable to find it since you had removed the download instruction.

----------

